# Addiction



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel like I'm addicted to these things. 
Got my first one a couple months ago and today I bought two more and really want to go back and buy another one I fell in love with. 
My original, Finn








New Half Moon, Gill








New Double Tail, no name yet







I don't know why his eye looks like that in the pic. It doesn't in person. 
Oh it's a bubble, not his eye. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to go back and buy this guy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Went back to store and he's gone. I'm so sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Most I ever had at one time was 13!
Kept me busy cleaning out their tanks!


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I have three and thinking of a fourth but not sure. I really wish I had bought the one I saw. I'll only buy another if it really stands out to me. Not just to have one more. 
Set up a 5.5gal and moved two into it. They were each in one gal.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

Bitten by the Betta Bug, huh?  I have one right now and I'm hoping for another soon! Addiction lol


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I stopped at the 3 because everyone got sick but all different illnesses. One had fin rot and one got ick and the third I still don't know what his issue was as he hid for days. All are better now except the fin rot one still has small pin holes and he's become a fin biter. Ugh!
The ick fish I learned today has a virus he had when I bought him. I didn't realize that's what it was but after having him a couple months and the spot hasn't gone away I did some research.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like you need a new source of fish. Look for a local fish or betta club near you. Clean water will help any med work better. I don't know how you calm a fish that nips his own fins. Maybe keep the lights low and add lots of soft plants.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 6 right now  bettas are like potato chips can never have just one! here's 5 of mine.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just one for me. Now if you want to talk about Red Jewels, I got plenty. About 6 dozen total.


----------

